# Tell me something funny your kids did...



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll start. This happened on Christmas morning when our son was 3 and our daughter was 1. We're leaving town, headed to my grandmother's house. I'm driving... the wife is in the passenger seat.... Our daughter is strapped in her car carrier seat in the middle and our son is sitting right behind me. My wife is going over her mental check list... making sure she has remembered to bring all the gifts... My son reaches over and pinches his sister. She ignores it. I'm seeing this out of the corner of my eye. A minute later, he does it again. Sister ignores it. Every minute or two... he pinches her. Finally... she get's tired of it. She squeals a little. A minute later, he pinches her again... This time, she really let's out a squeal... My wife turns to our son... gives him a stern look and says... "Mommy only have one nerve left... are you trying to get on it?" And our son... so innocently says, "No Mommy... I'm trying to get on sister's nerve". 

Wife looks at me and says..'Fix it!"... And I'm laughing and say. "Hey, I thought that was a good answer... I couldn't have done that good!".


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

My daughter and I were deciding on a movie for Daddy/Daughter night, and there was a sci-fi one that I wanted to see. I asked her if she wanted to see that, and she said okay. I said that daughters normally don't want to see a sci-fi movie with their fathers, and she looked at me and said: "But dad, we're NOT normal!"


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When my son was about to turn one, my older son and I were diligently teaching him how to blow out candles. We practiced at home, and then when we were on the road in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Quebec for that summer, we would teach him at restaurants or if camping, with matches. 

So, we went to visit a cathedral in Nova Scotia, in Arcadia, it was one that is built entirely from wood, large and beautiful. In the back of it is a place where people have a shrine with candles lit for their loved ones and prayers. We went over to see that, and I had my younger son in a bundler (a long strip of cloth which wraps the child to you, like they use in Africa) and he was facing out from my front. I was looking in awe at the shelves and shelves of candles and all those prayers and yep, the little one did what he had been trained to do, he blew out the one in front of him and clapped his hands! We thought that perhaps the person for whom the candle was for, would be happy to have such a little visitor to his/her shrine. We re-lit it of course. lol.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

The other day I was getting my 4yr old dressed for daycare. He had morning "wood" and was kinda hitting it with his hand. I asked him if we could put his underwear on or was he going to play with his "dinker". His response: Play with dinker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> The other day I was getting my 4yr old dressed for daycare. He had morning "wood" and was kinda hitting it with his hand. I asked him if we could put his underwear on or was he going to play with his "dinker". His response: Play with dinker.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We had something kinda similiar happen to us. When our son was 4, the 4th of July was on a Sunday. So, the church had a big deal planned. They had a uniformed soldier from all branches of service.. they played the appropriate anthem or song for each service... Anchors Away for the Navy etc. And each soldier stood at attention while their hymn was sang. There was no sermon. We figured our 4 year old son could sit through that, so we took him to church. Part of the ceremony was to light a candle at the front of the church and pass the flame back through the congregation until everybody had a lit candle. The preacher said a short prayer and then said, "You may extinguish your candles. 

Everybody blows out their candle and then... our son says (loud enough that the whole congregation heard)... "And NOW I'M FIVE???" 

Everybody roared.


----------



## MrsLadyWriter (May 21, 2013)

When my daughter was little I used to run this cassette tape (yup! THAT long ago!) in the car with a guy that sang kids songs. I can't remember the guy's name. He'd sing various songs and then have the kids sing them with him. One of the songs was Mary Had A Little Lamb. He told the kids to put their hands under their chins and wiggle their fingers while saying BAAA before the song would start again.

So, now I'm driving down the highway at 55 MPH and I glance over to see my precious little darlin' with her right palm cupping her chin and her left hand fingers waving in the air as she bleated for all she was worth. It took all of my effort to keep in my lane as I laughed out loud. Daughter, who was about 4 or so at the time, was SO danged insulted!

Gosh how I miss those years!


----------

